# Historic tug open to the public in London



## maritair (May 21, 2006)

Historic Tug ST Portwey(last twin screw coal fired steam tug in northern hemisphere) based in west india quay nr canary Wharf London will be open for public viewing on Sunday June 25th from 1100 to 1600 .Anyone in the area is welcome to come aboard and look around .Guided tours will be available . Hope to see some of you there .
Roger E Haddock 
Vounteer Crew ST Portwey 
(Ex Golden Cross)


----------



## maritair (May 21, 2006)

NEWS UPDATE 



Due to cir***stances beyond the control of the ST Portwey trust the planned open day has been cancelled until further notice. This is due to technical problems with the bridge out of canary wharf (Planned maintainance?)
A new date will be posted as soon as we know .
Sorry for the confusion.


----------

